# Today 4/7 NYC Queens UberEats



## NycForce (Jan 28, 2017)

I was out all day today. Didnt do anything. Which is weird because is friday night. But i do know that upgraded to the latest uber driver update with the new "hotspots" on the map. And I really dunno if everyone is heading to the Hotspots at the same time or if the upgrade is killing business???


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Although I said I was done, I worked the boost hours yesterday and today in Queens. Made a grand total of $53. The boost going down to 1.2 also sucks. Used to be 1.6.

So dead out there


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

The hotspots don't mean shit if theres tons of drivers, its not a guaranteed ping unless you're new. I've been doing this as a side hustle for a few months and its been only been slower this week.

If you do this full-time you're crazy.


----------



## NycForce (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah man. It sucks. My local spot was a 1.6x now is a 1.2x. So i have to drive further out to work that 1.6x > 1.8x and I feel I'm not the only one cause is slower now. + the weekly promotion went from 150for 21 trips in a week. To 80 for 14 trips in a day. So now is much harder to get 14 trips in one day. Demand is not that high.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

NycForce said:


> Yeah man. It sucks. My local spot was a 1.6x now is a 1.2x. So i have to drive further out to work that 1.6x > 1.8x and I feel I'm not the only one cause is slower now. + the weekly promotion went from 150for 21 trips in a week. To 80 for 14 trips in a day. So now is much harder to get 14 trips in one day. Demand is not that high.


Where do you see these promotions? Only promotions I see are the daily boosts. I also go to the 1.6 areas but get nothing so I might as well stick with the 1.2 areas and get that, if I can


----------



## algorhythm (Mar 6, 2017)

NycForce said:


> Yeah man. It sucks. My local spot was a 1.6x now is a 1.2x. So i have to drive further out to work that 1.6x > 1.8x and I feel I'm not the only one cause is slower now. + the weekly promotion went from 150for 21 trips in a week. To 80 for 14 trips in a day. So now is much harder to get 14 trips in one day. Demand is not that high.


I've had the app open from 9/10am until 9/10pm on some days and I would be surprised to get more than one ping every 30-60 minutes.

I hate how every week is a giant mystery as to how much I am going to earn. The new daily promos are a joke. I would be surprised to even get 7 pings in a whole day, much less 14.

I don't do Manhattan, only Brooklyn/Queens for what its worth.


----------



## NycForce (Jan 28, 2017)

ooberEATSgoober said:


> Where do you see these promotions? Only promotions I see are the daily boosts. I also go to the 1.6 areas but get nothing so I might as well stick with the 1.2 areas and get that, if I can


Well the promotions are invite only so you either get them via email or you get them when you open up your app other than that it's Invitation Only but still it's pretty hard to accomplish all the rides when you have not as much demand


----------

